# Mixing advice needed - Turned Unicorn Milk into Unicorn Wee...



## Raindance (17/10/16)

Below the recipe used to test a Unicorn Milk DIY clone. Made a mistake using TFA Strawberry in place of the CAP strawberry concentrate. What do I add to fix it. Thinking more TFA strawberry but messed this one up all on my own well enough. Would like to see what the pro's think.

I used the same amount of TFA Strawberry as the CAP Strawberry of the original recipe.
Here is the recipe I used and the next pic the Strawberry flavors I have.

Any advice will be much appreciated. 






Cheers!


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

You need to add menthol now @Raindance

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance (17/10/16)

Silver said:


> You need to add menthol now @Raindance



Lol! Mmmm, then i can call it Unicorn Farts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

Only kidding @Raindance 
Lol
Lets wait for the gurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/10/16)

At the moment it is really smooth with great mouth feel, and tastes like luke warm tap water witch was sourced from a well on a farm neighboring a strawberry farm. Think I need to double up or at least increase the Sberry level. Just need to know by how much. I know CAP flavors are more concentrated than TFA. Hoping somebody can quantify by how much.


----------



## Glytch (17/10/16)

How long did you let it steep?


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

Do you have any Cap Strawberry in your arsenal?


----------



## SAVaper (18/10/16)

I would not be 2 worried.
As long as it is vapeable, just fix the next batch.


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

I would add some of your TFA Strawberry Ripe, maybe around 3 %.


----------



## Raindance (18/10/16)

@Glytch , steeped 3 days, 4 by now. Had it in the mixer for about two hours after mixing. Home made vortex type.
@Rude Rudi , that one ingredient that is always missing. Recipe called for Cap Sweet Strawberry. I should have known better...
@SAVaper , Vaping luke warm water, not all that exiting. Does seem like it would make a good base for various fruit flavored juices though.
@Andre , Thanks, think that is what I will need to do. Right after adding CAP Sweet SB to my shopping cart.

Thanks to all for taking the time to comment, much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Glytch (18/10/16)

Raindance said:


> @Glytch , steeped 3 days, 4 by now. Had it in the mixer for about two hours after mixing. Home made vortex type.
> @Rude Rudi , that one ingredient that is always missing. Recipe called for Cap Sweet Strawberry. I should have known better...
> @SAVaper , Vaping luke warm water, not all that exiting. Does seem like it would make a good base for various fruit flavored juices though.
> @Andre , Thanks, think that is what I will need to do. Right after adding CAP Sweet SB to my shopping cart.
> ...



I haven't use a mixer but I can tell you that my Unicorn Milk (I use the version with TFA ingredients) tastes terrible till about 3 weeks then it really comes alive. Give it some more time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (18/10/16)

I really hope you give UM another chance but using CAP Sweet Strawberry. 
2 weeks ago I messed up a 50ml of UM I was making, added too much VBIC so I then subtracted from the Sweet Cream and used less of that. Called it UniFlop as I was expecting a flop.
Cracked open the bottle today and man was I surprised. Turned out damn good if I do say so myself. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/10/16)

Andre said:


> I would add some of your TFA Strawberry Ripe, maybe around 3 %.



Let it steep until today, very little change, so I followed the advice @Andre gave and added some Ripe Strawberry. Will check back in a week.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Let it steep until today, very little change, so I followed the advice @Andre gave and added some Ripe Strawberry. Will check back in a week.
> 
> Cheers!



Testing day today. I can clearly see potential in this juice although the background (Creamy hot slightly burned milk) is still somewhat overpowering. Thinking to add 1% Ripe Strawberry and 1% TFA Strawberry to the mix. Sounds a bit much. Maybe .5% ripe and .75% plain.
Thinking if CAP is 50% more concentrated than TFA, then 8.5%(CAP) = 12.75%(TFA).
Previous 3% RSB + Planned .5% RSB and .75%SB and Original 8.5% SB = 12.75%

Sound about right?


----------

